# Taking a baby on holiday



## Carpenter (3 Aug 2005)

Hi All

Just back from the annual 2 weeks builder's holiday...and depressed!  Spent the two weeks holidaying in Ireland, weather was poor, spent a fortune and with no sun tan we don't really feel as if we've had a holiday at all!  Here's my question, we've a 6 month old baby and I'm wondering would we be mad to consider taking off with the little princess to a sunny destination for a week, sometime in September/ October?  Is it worth the hassle with a baby?  That said she was brilliant for the last two weeks and is (generally) a joy to bring anywhere.  Myself and the missus haven't had a sun holiday in about three years and I think we could both do with a tonic.  Irish summers do nothing for your mental well being........Could you recommend a destination, somewhere with a reasonable flight time?  I was thinking Portugal.......


----------



## stobear (3 Aug 2005)

Menorca was on the cards for us Carpenter, but a recent wedding celebration put a stop to that idea, mainly due to the fact that the youngest lad is a little older than yours, sleeping arrangements, strange bed etc caused us problems. Anyway Menorca seems a very family friendly area and is within 3 hours flight time from Dub, apparently you need to have a pram/buggy to get in!!


----------



## Carpenter (3 Aug 2005)

Thanks Stobear!


----------



## Diziet (3 Aug 2005)

I have been dragging my two around the world from the age of 8 weeks onwards with no problems, so go for it!


----------



## hansov (3 Aug 2005)

The nice thing about a child of this age is that the sun really knocks them out. If there are two of you one can bring the little dear for buggy rides, they usually fall asleep and you can then adjourn to some cafe bar on the sea-front and enjoy a pint.  The other half of course is basting happily beside the pool, shifting regularly to ensure an even sun-tan.


----------



## reddy (3 Aug 2005)

Start em young, thats what i say. I have been carting mine with me since they were dots also.   Nothing like pushing a buggy up and down  the seafront, checking out the shops etc, with baba cool as a cucumber in just a vestie!!! Only way to go!! i love it and would highly reccommend it. We are taking 8yr old, 2.5 yr old and 17 mth old in Oct to Espana, torrevieja to be exact and cant wait


----------



## Carpenter (3 Aug 2005)

Folks!

I'm sold on the idea!  It can be done, it will be done!  Thanks.


----------



## Bray (3 Aug 2005)

Hey Man relax!!! I took my 9 monthb old twins to the states for a month and I  survived to tell the tale, had a ball, go for it!!!


----------



## Carpenter (4 Aug 2005)

Nuff said!  The Missus is looking into destinations as we speak!


----------



## Vanilla (4 Aug 2005)

Have booked to go to Menorca based on the recommendations here. Am going in September and am alternatively dreading and looking forward to it. Loads of screaming kids ~(my own included!), kids club reps, package hell-v- sunshine, seafood, beach, stunning scenery ( from what I can tell)...however if it is really awful, I will blame you lot!


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Aug 2005)

Vanilla,

As most of the school going children will be gone back to school in September it should be fairly quiet then. The standardised school year has put paid to a lot of off season hols. What part of Menorca are you heading to?


----------



## Vanilla (5 Aug 2005)

Hi Sue Ellen, we are going to Sa Caleta, it sounds as if its going to be fairly quiet anyway, but I believe its easy to get to more lively spots in the unlikely event we want to. I'm hoping for good weather, a few good books, time to read said books ( dependant on Vanilla Jnr ), good food and a few glasses of wine. We will probably also hire a car and go on a few half day trips around the island, so if anyone knows of good spots to look out for, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## slave1 (5 Aug 2005)

Also heading to Menorca in Sept and found the following site extremely useful


----------



## Carpenter (5 Aug 2005)

Hi Vanilla

Can I ask you where you booked your holiday for Menorca?

Carpenter


----------



## Henny Penny (5 Aug 2005)

Hi Vanilla
We went to Menorca a couple of years ago, and loved it. It's a tiny island, so if you do hire a car, expect to travel the lenght of the island in about an hour. The best beaches we found were in Son Bou ... on the south side of the island ... beaches elsewhere were more like small coves ... not the long stretches of sand in the brochures. 
Have a fab time.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Aug 2005)

Hi Vanilla,

This site looks useful http://www.holidays2menorca.com/

We went to Cala Blanca first time around and it was very quiet and lovely. There is a very nice/popular restaurant in a cave there and it is well worth a visit.

We went to Cala 'n Forcat the second time and IMHO its the liveliest spot on the island and not too good. A bit too tacky/commercialised.

Ciutadella is very nice and great for a wander around. Was not too impressed with Mahon but in hindsight maybe we did not give it enuf time.

Fornells was very quiet and we didn't even get to see _him__._

*Carpenter*,

You could play around with a few options on On-line holiday booking sites and check them out on Holiday review sites

I see this crowd do Sa Caleta on-line.


----------



## RainyDay (5 Aug 2005)

Vanilla said:
			
		

> a few good books, time to read said books ( dependant on Vanilla Jnr )


Ha, Ha, Ha - On our first holiday with the little one last year, I brought my usual 3 or 4 books - I got to read about half a book (but I still enjoyed every minute with her).


----------



## kfpg (5 Aug 2005)

Had our first 3 weeks ago and very much looking forward to the one and only priviledge offered (rightly so) by Ryanair = "anyone with infants or young children kindly board first"


----------



## RainyDay (5 Aug 2005)

Lakeview said:
			
		

> Had our first 3 weeks ago and very much looking forward to the one and only priviledge offered (rightly so) by Ryanair = "anyone with infants or young children kindly board first"


Actually, you might be better off holiding off until the last minute before boarding with baby, to minimise the time spent on the plane, but you can always send the other half on ahead to hold your seats.


----------



## Vanilla (8 Aug 2005)

Carpenter, we booked through Airtours ( http://www.airtours.ie/ ) because apparently the kids clubs are run by Airtours reps and if you don't book through them you have to pay extra. However Vanilla Junior is only just over one, so doubt she'll appreciate it anyway, but just in case...

Sue Ellen & Henny Penny- thanks for the information, its good to have an idea of where to go. Can either of you remember where the best supermarket is? Not to be mundane, but we'll need the usual toddler essentials when we arrive! 

Rainyday- I know you're right, but I have been squirrelling away some books all the same..


----------



## Carpenter (8 Aug 2005)

Thanks Vanilla, Mrs C is looking into it this week, fingers crossed.


----------



## Vanilla (8 Aug 2005)

BTW, Carpenter, if you decide against Menorca, I was told by a friend that Cabanas in the Algarve is supposed to be lovely. I looked into it but couldnt book it for the two weeks I wanted. I think Sunworld do it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Aug 2005)

"Can either of you remember where the best supermarket is?" 

Hi Vanilla,

Just sent JR to his room because as usual he can't remember something important like this whereas ask him someting trivial like who won the World Cup in the dark ages and he'd know that alright  

Its quite a no. of years since we were there and my sense of direction is dreadful but as far as I can recall the best supermarket (weekly shop style) is on the main road to Ciutadella and not too far from Cala Blanca.

There are a few in Cala 'n Forcat that are not too bad but on a smaller scale. 

Wouldn't be my favourite but there's also 2 Burger Kings - one in Ciutadella and one in Cala 'n Forcat.

P.S.  You lookin' forward to seeing Eddie this evenin'?


----------



## Vanilla (9 Aug 2005)

Have to admit was glued to the screen last night...Mr.V thinks I'm hilarious! 


Thanks for the info on the supermarket, think I'll pass on Burger King if at all possible! I'm thinking paella, fresh seafood etc, not burger and chips! Although, if needs must...


----------



## Magoo (10 Aug 2005)

Lakeview said:
			
		

> Had our first 3 weeks ago and very much looking forward to the one and only priviledge offered (rightly so) by Ryanair = "anyone with infants or young children kindly board first"


 
Yes, that's a plus.  But on the other hand I noticed they operate a reduced weight limit for luggage (15kg) compared with most other airlines (20kg).

With buggies, etc, isn't this limite likely to be exceeded, thus negating the benefits of the "low" fare?  They charge €7 for every extra kg (for both legs of the journey) and from what I'm told they apply this without discretion.


----------



## Carpenter (10 Aug 2005)

In relation to the above I wonder are we better off buying a cheap, lightweight stroller to bring on the holiday rather than bring the good but heavy/ bulky enough) Mamas & Papas variety?  I wouldn't like to lose the one we have or have it damaged by bagage handling. Do you just tie the stroller shut and hope for the best on the baggage carousel?  This is all new to me!


----------



## RainyDay (10 Aug 2005)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> In relation to the above I wonder are we better off buying a cheap, lightweight stroller to bring on the holiday rather than bring the good but heavy/ bulky enough) Mamas & Papas variety?  I wouldn't like to lose the one we have or have it damaged by bagage handling. Do you just tie the stroller shut and hope for the best on the baggage carousel?  This is all new to me!



In general, yes, it is probably better to get a cheap, light buggy. You leave the buggy at the bottom of the ramp, just before you step into the plan. You'll get it back when you disembark from the plane at the other end. The drawback is that if you are doing a lot of walking round on holidays, you may find that the limitations of the cheap buggy will impact you - we found the grip on the cheap buggy was a bit of a pain.


----------



## Henny Penny (10 Aug 2005)

Hi Carpenter
We've taken our fold up buggy on the plane as hand luggage ... and put it in the overhead bin without a problem. If that's not possible, you can ask the cabin crew to retrieve your buggy when you land ... so it never gets to the carosel. Buggys' generally can take a good lot of abuse without getting damaged ... 
You will get a lot of use out of the buggy on hols ... more than at home ... little ones are less inclined to want to walk in the heat. Make sure you bring a buggy that reclines ... so that the child can snooze in it. 
I'm surprised that the duty free shops in the airport don't sell  strollers.


----------



## Carpenter (12 Aug 2005)

I'm still unsure about the whole buggy vs. lightweight stroller, could anyone else share their experiences, please??


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Aug 2005)

Hi Carpenter,

Its a while now since my 2 were in buggys but something like the Volo would be good or the [broken link removed] here also.

You will have enuf to bring with you without having to drag along a heavy one.

Don't forget it might come in handy at home also as you can keep the spare in the boot of the car/cars and saves having to load up the heavier one for outings.


----------



## mo3art (12 Aug 2005)

We took an extremely lightweight one, bought for the purpose.  Think it cost us no more than €30 in Smyths toystores.  Just make sure it has the swivel wheels to the front, this is an essential.

I can't tell you how much of a lifesaver this was, it was lovely and light - great for swinging in and out of taxis in Spain, bottoms of buses, and brilliant in waiting areas for planes.  If we had taken the larger buggy it would have been a serious pain.

We kept it for 3 years, up until little Mo was nearly 5 - it was sooo handy even last year when she was a little too big for it but good to stick her in when she was getting cranky and tired from walking around, if not it carried the shopping 

We bade a fond farewell to the buggy when we left Gran Canaria and donated it to another family who were coming over for the next week.  HTH


----------



## Carpenter (15 Aug 2005)

Thanks sueellen and mo3art, that's made my mind up for me!  just sent off the application for new 3 passports yesterday so hope to make booking this week!


----------



## Carpenter (17 Aug 2005)

Hi All
Booked a week to Sa Caleta with Airtours yesterday!  We're really looking forward to it, all we have to do now is buy one of those lightweight strollers for the bambino.  Thanks for all the encouragement and advice.

Carpenter


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Aug 2005)

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Aug 2005)

If I see a bloke with a measuring tape, and tool belt...


----------



## Carpenter (17 Aug 2005)

Ha ha, good one just run!  How will I know you??


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Aug 2005)

She'll presumably be wearing [broken link removed] t-shirt for the whole holiday


----------



## Vanilla (18 Aug 2005)

How did you know Sue Ellen? Although I will interchange it with my 'Eddie Hobbs for Office' t-shirt.


----------



## ice (20 Aug 2005)

A great site for this kind of thing is 


www.magicmum.com

Lots of advice and recommendations.

We're just back from Spain with our 8 month old...all went well.

At 6 months old I would go with a buggy that can recline. While some of the cheaper ones are lightweight and easy to manage they are not great for a kranky baby trying to sleep.
Also think about how you are going to keep the sun off the baby if you are out and about during the day...you can get a parsol that attaches to the pram or a total suncover that is mesh like so baby can still see out

With Ryanair they do tend to board families first but it can be a bit of a scrum so be prepared  

Enjoy....


----------



## brokeparent (21 Aug 2005)

We have travelled for the last 20 years with kids. they are hard work wherever you are so why not at least be in a nice place? we have been known to buy very cheap strollers in the local supermarkets - widely available at least in France_ and then discard them before going home. we usually found someone who was glad to take them off our hands


----------



## Carpenter (22 Aug 2005)

5 weeks and counting


----------



## Swoon0 (22 Aug 2005)

Hi, 

Can you please advise how we would make up formula for Baby (2 months old) in an apartment in spain or the likes ? We were told that one can't use bottled mineral water so how do we get sterilised water - boil tap water for 10 mins ?? Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## ubiquitous (22 Aug 2005)

Bring a steriliser with you.


----------



## Vanilla (22 Aug 2005)

I might be missing something here but I don't think a steriliser will give water to make up formula! As far as I know, you CAN use certain bottled water- such as Evian- you will see a symbol of a babies head surrounded by stars on the water that you can use- to make up formula. I know that certainly in France they use Evian to make up bottles for babies. I think there is another symbol as well - a bottle nipple. If you're still worried just used cooled boiled bottled water. You can ring the careline of the company that makes the formula that you use- it will be on the formula tin, and they will advise further- I think there is a minimum sodium level to watch out for in bottled water. The easiest thing of all is to take the ready made formula with you- no issues then.


----------



## Swoon0 (22 Aug 2005)

Thanks Vanilla. Ready made is something we thought of alright, the airline will probably have a field day with us on the weight of it though !!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla (22 Aug 2005)

Yes, the weight will be an issue, but it is SO handy- maybe try bringing it in your hand luggage- or part of it- after all you'll be coming home without it!


----------



## Henny Penny (22 Aug 2005)

Hi Swoon0
I know it can be a bit daunting ... the prospect of bringing a wee one on holidays but they have babies in Spain too ... and you will probably discover when you get there that they stock the formula you need in the local supermarket ... in made up form or powder. I would go with the boiled water option. I would suggest making up all the bottles in the morning and storing them in the fridge ... saves waiting on the kettle to cool down all the time. Another thing we did with our firstborn was to buy a travel steriliser  pack in mothercare .. it consisted of a set of strong drawstring bags that you filled to a mark with water and then dropped in a steriliser tablet. We we're so fussy with number 2 ... we stopped sterilising after 6 weeks ... just scrubbed everything well ... with no ill effects. Enjoy your hols.


----------



## ubiquitous (22 Aug 2005)

Sorry I missed the point above. Is it not sufficient to use cooled boiled water abroad in the same way as would be done at home? That's what we did anyhow.


----------



## RainyDay (22 Aug 2005)

Henny Penny said:
			
		

> We we're so fussy with number 2 ... we stopped sterilising after 6 weeks ... just scrubbed everything well ... with no ill effects.


I understand that in the USA, they don't really use sterilisers for babies bottles at all - they generally just run them through the dishwasher.


----------



## Swoon0 (22 Aug 2005)

Hi,
Vanilla I took your advice and called the helpline on the formula pack - Milupa. They advised using bottled water is fine but to check the sodium content - should be as low as possible below 20mg/litre, and it should be boiled to sterilise it then.

Ubiquitous - Have you tried drinking tap water straight from the tap in Spain etc ? You'd be on the bog for days !!! Hence no good to use for little babies.

Thanks all


----------



## ubiquitous (23 Aug 2005)

Hi Swoon

If that is the case, and not meaning to be smart in any way, if I were in your shoes, I would seriously consider some other destination for the family holiday.


----------



## reddy (23 Aug 2005)

hi swoon, i certainly wouldnt change destinations! Buy the bottled water with the baby danone symobol, its a babes head with stars, or the bottle nipple. Water with either of these symbols inidicate the mineral content is fine for infants. To bring readymade is very very heavy. Boild the bottled water if you want, but no need. Two tins of powder formula, with a few readymde cartons is plenty for a fornight hols. Spain is a loveley place to bring a baby, have done it several times myself. Just a tip, check before you go that a kettle is provede in your accomadation, not all of them have one. Youcan request it, or just bring one with you. Our fist year with an infant we had to buy one. No major hassle, but try finding one on your first night when everyone is knackered!! This is hwen the readymade comes in very hand.  And keep a few cartons for the trip home. You never know when you could be delayed in the airport. HTH


----------



## mmclo (23 Aug 2005)

Light weight strollers may not be the best if it sunny and hot, heavier buggy usually has good hood although mmclo jnr. takes great pleasure in pushing it back whenever it is put up. Ususally you bring the buggy right up to the plane and it's stored and can be collected when getting off before baggage reclaim


p.s. I've heard some very bad reports about Cabanas in the Alagarve (which somebody recommedned) we were due to go there three years ago but there was a fire and we got put in a fab hotel in nearby Tavira, droped in to Cabanas and it looked awful. Generally the eastern algarve is great, in fact we're goin on sunday!!


----------



## Swoon0 (23 Aug 2005)

Thanks Reddy, I have no intention of changing destination, rather taking some precautions that yourself and other kind users have offered !


----------



## Carpenter (2 Sep 2005)

Just got the new passports during the week, 3 weeks to go before we head off for Sa Caleta, Menorca.  Anyone got any ideas where we should go for a nice meal on the first day?


----------



## slave1 (3 Sep 2005)

Check out 
You can choose from the dropdown Menorca Sa Caleta, heading there myself in 2 weeks, looks good from reviews


----------



## Carpenter (16 Sep 2005)

Hi all!
We're heading off this day week/ next week (sorry Priscilla!) and I'm still in a quandry about the buggy, seeing as Argos won't live up to their catalogue and stock the light stroller I want to buy.  Should I buy a light stroller or bring the M&P one?  Decisions, decisions?  Also I was thinking would it be a good idea to bring an umbrella (wait for it) to shade baby from the sun whilst on the beach.  I've often done this here with a golf brolly and it works a treat, at least while she's at the pre-crawl stage.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Sep 2005)

Hi Carpenter,

I know it goes against the grain on the Argos _Extra_ issue but can you not order the buggy in?  I think you'll regret bringing the heavier one along.

Is the umbrella for the buggy not a lot smaller/lighter than the golf one - I know the one I used to use was?


----------



## Carpenter (16 Sep 2005)

No, I'm not going to reward misinformation by Argos with my custom, I'm actually going to drive 30 miles out of my way tomorrow to visit the shop where I bought the buggy, i'll see what they have as regards a parasol while I'm there!


----------



## Carpenter (17 Sep 2005)

I actually picked up a "Chicco Caddy" stroller today, with sun shade for only €49 so am well pleased, who need's Argos?


----------



## Vanilla (19 Sep 2005)

Hi Carpenter, just back from Sa Caleta- and it was a fantastic holiday. The place is perfect for babies and toddlers and is full of them. You can hire a buggy/high chair/ cot etc in the hotel if you want. Having brought the heavy buggy, in hindsight really we didnt need it. Its a very quiet place but there are bus stops right outside the hotel to go to the busier places and the buses are frequent. The hotel itself has a restaurant- which is ok- there are a number of restaurants nearby- ocean, sa quadra, sa nacra, etc. The staff in the hotel are lovely and the place is spotless. There is a small supermarket right next to the hotel with all you'll need, and a bigger 'hypermarket' about 15 minutes walk away. Every night the airtours reps put on a mini disco at 8pm spanish time, with puppets, music and dancing. Its perfect for tiring out the little ones and they absolutely love it. Also every day at 9am there is a guy from AVIS at the reception if you want to hire a car for the day- it costs around €40 for the day- baby seat extra ( I think around €6) but make sure to pay in cash- don't use a credit card as we had extra taken from our card without our permission- although Mr.V checked on-line banking while we were there, copped it and they sorted it out- but once you are home I guess you can wave goodbye to any extra taken.
If you can request a particular apartment, I would ask for the ones on the ground floor opposite the childrens play area and swimming pool- we had one of those and it was fantastic as we could just open the french doors and wander down to the pool, or across to the playground.

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Carpenter (19 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Vanilla, sounds like you had a great time, must ask Mrs C to read your post, she's a little nervous, as for me I can't wait!  Thanks again.


----------



## reddy (19 Sep 2005)

Carpenter, where did you get the buggy? Need two this Christmas for Espana, and dont want to bust the budget them.


----------



## Carpenter (19 Sep 2005)

I bought it in Baby Boom, Loughboy Shopping Centre, Kilkenny.  It was a special promotional model that didn't include a carry bag or raincover, but for €49 I was well impressed and it'll fit in the overhead luggage compartment (I'm told).


----------



## reddy (19 Sep 2005)

Hmm, well out of my jurisdiction, but thanks anyway, will keep searching, or maybe borrowing!


----------



## Carpenter (19 Sep 2005)

The one we got was a "Chicco Caddy" promotional model, I'm sure it's readily available nationwide, I think it's aimed specifically at the holiday/ occasional use market.  I'm sure Tony Kealy stocks it.


----------



## reddy (19 Sep 2005)

Thanks for that. Tony Kealy out of mu jurisdiction also, but will check out my local. The offer is on the buggy, rather than the shop i take it. Will have a 3 yr old and a 20 month old, and need two strollers. I think the 8 yr old would ahve one too if she though she could get awya with it!


----------



## Carpenter (19 Sep 2005)

Yeah,  the offer wasn't specific to the shop as far as I know, the stroller came with an instruction booklet which included a note to state that it was a promotional product, sold without carry bag and raincover.


----------



## Carpenter (30 Sep 2005)

Hi Vanilla
Just back from Sa Caleta, did you stay at the Son Blanc also?  Like yourselves I have to say we had a muchos fantastic time!  Couldn't believe how good junior was and how easy the whole business was!  We intend to return at some not too distant time in the future.  I'd recommend Menorca to anyone with children.  We thought the Airtours package was excellent and we also hired a car for one day.  It was our first time to hire a car but we found it a very worthwhile and a pleasant experience despite initial nerves about driving over there.  The only let down (and it's hard to find them) was the fact that people would reserve sun loungers early in the morning (despite notices to the contrary) and as we had a ground floor apartment beside the kiddies pool we felt that a core group and their older kids dominated the pool all day, every day.  They (English visitors only it must be said) didn't seem to do anything else and never stopped whinging about the cost of everything from the time they arrived!  We couldn't get over it, coming as we do from an expensive country we found top quality nosh and decent wine very reasonable but that's the English for you!!!!  Cuitadella was also a fantastic spot with lots of interesting places to shop in and restaurants to explore and all that lovely tapas, yum!  Anyway we're back at base, the fire is lighting and it's bloody cold but we can't wait to get the photos back tomorrow, thanks again for the info, spot on!


----------



## Vanilla (30 Sep 2005)

We stayed at the Blanc Palace - is it the same place? Probably. Glad you enjoyed it. We did have the same thing with the towel reservation system, but there were always loungers left, so not a problem for us. Have to say, we'd go back there too. Can't get a better recommendation than that really.


----------



## Carpenter (30 Sep 2005)

The Blanc Palace was just across the road from Son Blanc (to the rear of the Palace actually)- but the entertainment and kids clubs were common to both (same pool of staff etc.).  Great place alright.


----------



## slave1 (3 Oct 2005)

Also just back from Sa Caleta and the Blanc Palace, and only good news. Agree with all previous comments and would go back again. Never have I experienced such water pressure in a shower, fantastic. Have to say, spend a lot of time around the kidddies pool and never had much bother getting a lounger, loads of free loungers always available above the pub - there's a late pub under the decking area/large swimming pool.
Staff excellent, place spotless, local "supermarkets" total rip offs, 2.35 for a litre of milk, 89cent in Diskont - the 15 minutes walk away proper supermarket.
Bus service excellent 1.15 to Cuitadella, 1.25 to Cala Bosch, under 4's free.
Weather great, just 2 dodgy days.
Creche for 3+ was included in the price - unless there was a "special" party where you would pay $5, under 3 and it was $5 hour.
Local resturants okay compared to Cuitadella and Bosch, Bosch very touristy but great food and very cheap.


----------

